# Olcott here we come



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heading up for a charter on Saturday the 4th. Arriving the 3rd and and leaving the 5th. We are camping at Bedford Beach. Are there any good restaurants in the area?


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

squid_1 said:


> Heading up for a charter on Saturday the 4th. Arriving the 3rd and and leaving the 5th. We are camping at Bedford Beach. Are there any good restaurants in the area?


Not much in ocott but Lockport a good Italian restaurant


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

The Boat House in Wilson 6 miles west of Olcott beach, damn good but a bit pricey and usually busy as hell
McDonoughs across from the launch in Olcott used to be decent when I docked in Wilson
Also the Wilson House in Wilson was good too


----------



## clevjim (Oct 31, 2011)

squid_1 said:


> Heading up for a charter on Saturday the 4th. Arriving the 3rd and and leaving the 5th. We are camping at Bedford Beach. Are there any good restaurants in the area?


Cafora's Pizza & Italian Rest., 2885 Main St, Newfane (rt 78 south)….pizza is very good, not sure if rest. is open for inside seating, takeout yes
Captains Galley...is OK, old rest.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Definitely good pizza.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

I thought I heard on the news today New York shut down inside restaurants. I am heading to Olcott July 11-25. Looking for some good reports.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I second Caforas! Everything is excellent!! You can't beat their homemade bread! Comes out burn your hands hot!!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

Buffalo area is blessed with many good places to eat.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

squid_1 said:


> Heading up for a charter on Saturday the 4th. Arriving the 3rd and and leaving the 5th. We are camping at Bedford Beach. Are there any good restaurants in the area?


Squid-1 how did you do?


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Fishing should have been amazing. It was on fire there.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow what a trip. Always wanted to do this. We Caught 10 Kings 2 Coho and 2 Steelhead between the 5 of us. Missed a few due to being Rookies. Salmonboy Charter is who we used. Had a great time biggest probably in the 21-23# range. We ended up with 54# of fillets. Would definitely do it again.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good job, I'm headed up on Thursday I see it's going to be smoking hot, hopefully the fishing is too!! 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for report, that would be a limit if my count is correct. I will be there Saturday for 2 weeks.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

PDNaz said:


> Thanks for report, that would be a limit if my count is correct. I will be there Saturday for 2 weeks.


 Corrected. Thanks


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

PDNaz said:


> Thanks for report, that would be a limit if my count is correct. I will be there Saturday for 2 weeks.


 I couldn't imagine having enough coolers for two weeks of that action.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

We take a small freezer and can in pints a bunch.
It is usually just my wife and me. 
Some days limit, some days not. 
Nice to just be fishing.


----------

